# 1/12/11 ma storm



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

some more pics i took of plowing. didn't get as many this time because i was trying to keep up with the storm. plow about 20 inches running out of room to put it now.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

few more pics


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

very nice pics...love the look of that truck


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks snould have the lightbar for it soon.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

I like your truck, pretty sweet setup you have.


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

wolfmobile8;1195006 said:


> some more pics i took of plowing. didn't get as many this time because i was trying to keep up with the storm. plow about 20 inches running out of room to put it now.


What kinda shovel is that? Thats cool where can I get one?


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

+2 on the shovel....


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Love your truck!! I want a diesel soo bad... My gasser does well though...


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

wj4play;1195164 said:


> What kinda shovel is that? Thats cool where can I get one?





wildplow;1195175 said:


> +2 on the shovel....


got it for chritsmas my parents got it from bj's $30 works good to


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1195326 said:


> Love your truck!! I want a diesel soo bad... My gasser does well though...


thanks the duramax is the way to go plenty of power


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

wolfmobile8;1195398 said:


> got it for chritsmas my parents got it from bj's $30 works good to


hah i got the same shovel, got mine at home depot. I like it so far. That truck looks sweet with the xblade.


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 12, 2011)

*ma snow pictures*

Here is some pics I took from storm in southeast ma 16 +


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 12, 2011)

*1-1211*

More pictures Of storm


----------

